# cnc router search



## id124 (Dec 15, 2012)

i'm old to woodworking but new to cnc tech. searching for a "plug and play" 2x4,3x4, or 4x4 cnc router with good support after the sale. i'd like the cost to be under 5k.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Nils. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Digital Wood Carver

And the owner (burl) is a member of this forum

Router Forums - View Profile: bwt409


----------



## tjstamp (Jun 13, 2012)

have to agree with doug. i own a Digital Wood Carver machine and it is a great machine. give Burl a call. tom


----------



## fixtureman (Jul 5, 2012)

Check out the Shopbot forum and see what is available used. Shopbot will give free support for any machine they ever built and the forum is great.


----------

